
Ask HN: Looking for a great modern C++ embedded code base to learn from - Zeetah
I&#x27;ve been coding in C for a hobby robot for a long time and have been wanting to learn embedded modern C++.<p>I would love to get pointers to a few excellent C++ embedded code bases for me to peruse and learn from.
======
Roybot
Probably not a good answer - but a GitHub search for c++ embedded returns a
list of repos. Maybe worth browsing at the very least.

[https://github.com/search?l=C%2B%2B&q=c%2B%2B+embedded&type=...](https://github.com/search?l=C%2B%2B&q=c%2B%2B+embedded&type=Repositories)

~~~
Zeetah
Thank you for the suggestion. I've done something similar in the past but
given my expertise level, I wasn't able to identify a good code base.

I really want to find something that has good attributes so that I minimize
the learning of bad habits.

------
dman
I would be interested to see what people suggest for this as well

